# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Ceiling mounting a projector and other qu's?

## Shannon Nash

I am reviewing projectors to purchase around xmas time. I wish to ceiling mount it. 
Has anyone done this. I have a couple of other qu's and would appreciate any advice. 
Anyone bought the BENQ w100? How have you found it?
Do you have to build a box/structure b/w roof trusses to support the bracket? Surely you would not trust to plaster board only.
Could you use a piece of say 50mm plummers pipe in the roof cavity in which to run the cables from the set top box/amp/dvd to the projector? It would have to be the same type of plastic as electrical conduit and not cause static?
Has anyone mounted surround speakers on the walls? are the ~$40 pair of brakets easy to use? secure? 
Has anyone set their up and have advice for those of us considering it? 
Thanks
SN

----------


## Dr Jan Itor

> Has anyone done this. I have a couple of other qu's and would appreciate any advice.

  Yes.  I did this a couple of months ago.   

> Do you have to build a box/structure b/w roof trusses to support the bracket? Surely you would not trust to plaster board only.

  There's no way the plaster could support something as heavy as a projector.  I screwed a 20mm board to the top of the trusses and pushed the bracket bolt through the plaster and the board.   

> Could you use a piece of say 50mm plummers pipe in the roof cavity in which to run the cables from the set top box/amp/dvd to the projector? It would have to be the same type of plastic as electrical conduit and not cause static?

  I skipped the conduit and just ran the cables across the roof insulation.  As long as you don't run it right next to a power cable there shouldn't be any issues.   

> Has anyone mounted surround speakers on the walls? are the ~$40 pair of brakets easy to use? secure?

  I got a set for around $30 from this guy on ebay.  Also check out his value packs in the wall plate section of the menu.  Excellent value!

----------


## sol381

Try this mob for hiding your projector in teh ceiling.. I think theyre products are available at harvey norman or clive peeters.. THey have suppliers on their website. http://www.ultraliftaustralia.com.au...lift_index.htm 
The benqw100 seems ok for an entry level projector.. Good lumens but low resolution.  You`ll need to spend at least 3 grand for a half decent projector.. Id try and get at least 1280  x 780 res.
Check out ebay . http://electronics.listings.ebay.com...istingItemList  
Have a look at this review and maybe check out a few more here. http://www.projectorreviews.com/Manu...W100/index.asp. 
As for hanging rear speakers. It all depends on size i guess. I did renovations at my hourse and ran the wires inside the wall and nailed some nogs where i was going to hang the speakers so they had support. MIne are pretty small so i just put a long screw in the wall and hung the speakers over the clip at the back.
As dr jan said look at selbys on ebay . i have bought from them and they are very good.. The brackets seem like just what you need.
stef

----------

